# any doubble bands



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

my dad shot a doubble band a few weeks ago..one was just a regular band and another was a green $100 band anyone else got one of these badboys? please reply thanks


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

A couple guys I hunt with shot a double banded w/ $100 reward, lesser canada this fall. They teamed up on it and each got a band!!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah but this was on a mallard...ive shot 2 doubble banded geese in my life and im only in the teens...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Geez, Guess we should be huntin with you!


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah but see this is in the special spring season and here in arkansas there arent that many canadians. heres the catch...theres a banding place in arkansas and around the spring time there are only local birds...you can figure the rest haha we killed 22 in less than 30 minutes one morning (thats when i got both my doubbles)


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have never shot double banded duck...If you count neck collars then yes. Been along on 2 collars killed while flockshooting. Got one being mailed to me for mantle rights :beer: Dean has the other. I have heard of a reward mallie shot in BIS with two of them. Pretty rare you get 2 double banded honkers


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Saw a guy shoot a double banded greenhead in Saskatchewan one fall. Never been lucky enough to shoot a bird with one band, much less 2.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Last fall I shot two double banded geese and I also shot a mallard that had a $100 dollar reward band. Also a couple years ago I shot a canadian with a neck band and it also was double banded. It is all luck, my dad has been hunting for 35 years and has never got a band.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Shot a double banded canadian goose in MI upper penninsula last September. One was a hundred dollar reward band.  
Bought more decoys with it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Send some of that double banded luck my way!!

Only have gotten a couple neck collars but no double leg bands. I think a neck collar with two leg bands would be the cats ***!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Man you guys are making me sick. I must be the most unlucky bastard around. Everybody else i know how bands but me. :******:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They have some on Ebay, Lyle!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah ive heard that. Im going to have save my money so i can get some. uke:


----------



## ikeslayer (Oct 28, 2003)

Why are there 100 dollar rewards and who is footing (ha ha) the bill? just wondered if this was a special bounty thing or what it is all about. thanks.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

There are reward bands to be an incentive to notify the USFW or ??? as to what you harvest and where. I was told that the reward bands are used in areas where waterfowl may be more intensely studied like areas between flyways. 
My goose is part of the Atlantic flyway of geese and not the MVP population. They want to know how many geese nesting near hudson bay and south are part of the MVP so there is a more accurate population count.
The check I received was issued by the USGS. Weird place to receive $$$ for waterfowl studies.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Blake Hermel said:


> I have never shot double banded duck...If you count neck collars then yes. Been along on 2 collars killed while flockshooting. Got one being mailed to me for mantle rights :beer: Dean has the other. I have heard of a reward mallie shot in BIS with two of them. Pretty rare you get 2 double banded honkers


Do they put collars on malards? or what kind of duck was it?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

duckslayer15 said:


> Blake Hermel said:
> 
> 
> > I have never shot double banded duck...If you count neck collars then yes. Been along on 2 collars killed while flockshooting. Got one being mailed to me for mantle rights :beer: Dean has the other. I have heard of a reward mallie shot in BIS with two of them. Pretty rare you get 2 double banded honkers
> ...


Blake was talking geese. We got a $100 last year, mallard, Lucky Lucky Lucky...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

One double banded Mallard. Bad part was the bird was totally wormy, had to throw it away.


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

I shot a triple Greehead 3 yrs ago.A Band on each leg and a Square piece of plastic on one side of his bill and a Triangle on the other.Held together with a rivot.Was banded twice at Upham and once at Arrowhead.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Blake's not taking about a Mallard. It was a neck collared snow and a neck collared honker. He is simply saying that he hasn't seen a double banded mallard.

BigBlackFoot. You are a unlucky bastard.
I shot four banded birds this year. But no double bands.
Are the double bands you are talking about all reward bands, or are some neck banded. 8)


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

I rescently saw 2 banded gobblers behind the club house! Woot Woot NWTF


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Now that would be a full body mounted Turkey!! (bow kill of course) :beer:


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

my dad shot a double banded goose last season as like all the others it was a lesser.


----------

